# GHEENOE DOT NET ROCKS !!!



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Is that your new ride?


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

It is 

It's the Sofa King III Noemelieon ...LOL


Only takes 2 minutes to install / Remove the Center box ...


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Congrats


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Carves like an F'in Ginsu !!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kbVzwJTJW0A&feature=youtu.be


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)




----------



## rhettstark (Aug 13, 2014)

Really like the back deck and no nose cap. Sweet ride


----------



## GTSRGTSR (Nov 10, 2009)

I love the sewer snake... use that for noodling catfish?


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Congrats! ...but I get a feeling your trim left something to be desired until you improvised using the materials at hand.

Nate


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

My starboard nose cap is going on ...

One minor issue is that I will need to take the boat to the race shop to get Two 1/4" rivets installed ... no room for the nuts in those spots ...




> Really like the back deck and no nose cap. Sweet ride


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

Looks Great!!,
I hope to see it in person one day.
Frank


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Atleast put a fat girl up front instead of a snake Noe. Just kidding man, not really but nice new shiny rig. Congrats..


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

There is 100' of cable on that one weighs about 90 pounds 

I guess I ought to post the OUT-Take ...LOL


coming up soon ...


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Hole shot Out-Take Shifting Ballast LOL 

snake on the Loose ...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Y_npXxdJ4Y&feature=youtu.be


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Pump location for Bob's Trim and tilt 



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nep8H3I-gM4&feature=youtu.be


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

She performed flawlessly ...

got me out to the Island with a full "Camping Load" and back ...


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Other Side ...


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Short clip with a little 9.9 Tohatsu

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pfa1PT4s6lE&list=UUUWdRfNDROTesKe-jzmF8DQ


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Nice rig. What is that pole with the flag on it. Is it a stake out or one like on a kids big wheel so they won't get run over


----------



## Tommysmicroskiff (Jan 19, 2012)

It is a VHF Antenna with a Bicycle flag 

hopefully the Go-Fast boats don't run me over ... LOL


----------



## kfa4303 (Jun 25, 2012)

Sweet lil' setup, especially considering the antenna also helps for when she's in remote control, drone mode


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

A little more progress !!!

The birth of the Grab bar !!!


----------

